# cowl tag decode



## carmikael (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi ihave a 66 gto with strange paint codes and acc codes.
can anyone decode?
Paint: TTAT
Acc:39410
Sincerely:Mikael


----------



## carmikael (Aug 23, 2013)

Would be nice if someone could decode,car is a true gto from vin and cowl plate,just these codes i dont get.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Those codes don't match anything I've ever seen.

Can you post a picture of the data plate?


----------



## carmikael (Aug 23, 2013)

cant atach pic but it loks as a normal cowl plate

Pontiac div general motorscorp
11c Pontiac Michigan
ST 66-24217 Body BF 1899
TR 221 Paint TTAT
Acc. 399410


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Wonder if there was a custom paint color optioned?


----------

